# Conklin pro serve iii



## thebonepile (Sep 18, 2009)

has anyone had good luck or any experience using pro serve III or feedstore for preserving higher moisture balings?

how/ when did u apply it?









OK, found this so still pondering......
http://www.haytalk.com/forums/f2/hay-preservatives-729/


----------



## Cannon (Aug 18, 2009)

I have used conklin products for about 20 years now and I like most of them. I used Pro Serve and liked it and it worked well for me. First I applied it with the swather and had great results but I ended up needing to much water. When i switched to the baler it worked great there and I only used one nozzle so my water usage went down. I just don't like having to make sure a sprayer system needs to work when I am about to bale. I liked Pro Serve over feed store because of the time restriction of feed store.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

I used the pro serve on the discbine last year and agree that it ended up being to much water. I am not sure weather I am gonna use it this year or not. I might see how the summer is playing out. The other downside about using it on the mower is that you have to apply it before you really know that you need it.

Cannon, how much water did you use on the baler vs the mower?


----------



## thebonepile (Sep 18, 2009)

MY THOUGHTS HAVE RANGED FROM taking a 3 point sprayer and coating all the material just after sickle mowing.... or raking first - then if conditions look like they will warrant coverage could either use a 3 point sprayer and just drive alongside the windrow and spray the windrow with one nozzle or could even use an ATV sprayer and just drive along and spray the windrow - that is basically what the sprayer on baler is doing - just spraying the windrow......


----------



## Cannon (Aug 18, 2009)

i am currently looking into something that might be of use. Stay tuned


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

thebonepile said:


> MY THOUGHTS HAVE RANGED FROM taking a 3 point sprayer and coating all the material just after sickle mowing.... or raking first - then if conditions look like they will warrant coverage could either use a 3 point sprayer and just drive alongside the windrow and spray the windrow with one nozzle or could even use an ATV sprayer and just drive along and spray the windrow - that is basically what the sprayer on baler is doing - just spraying the windrow......


Now that's an interesting idea! Typically I don't worry much about moisture content because of our hot weather. However, I've never planted winter rye in my hay fields because I don't think I can get it dry enough to bale (based on friends experience) given our typically wet Spring weather. I also don't want to add expensive applicators to my baler that I might use once a year. Running over the downed hay or a windrow with a boom sprayer appeals to me........My Gator won't even make ruts.


----------

